# green tint



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

does anyone know if and where i can get the greenish tinted window tint that you can get factory on upscale cars. I would not use any tint at all but i can't deny the fucntional advantages of tint which are the fact that they keep the car cooler, reduce glare, and reduce that feeling of the sun beaming on you.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

green??? are u sure? why not just get black if u are in it for the functional advantages... i dont know i tried to find silver a while back. had no luck. but i didnt search hard.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

when i say green i don't mean green, green. it just has a hint of green in it. some luxary cars have this factory. check out the windows on this skyline to see what i mean.
http://www.importtuner.com/features/0212it_covercar/


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Like those... Lexus SUV's right?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

which one they have like 3 now (RX 300, GX 470, LX470) but yeah that would be pretty much what i'm looking for. hopefully i'll be able to get this aftermarket and not have to get it professionally done.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

its not green dude, its mirror.. i have mirror, now that i think about it, it kinda looks green


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Most tint shops should have that film. I believe you can get very light blue . . . or was that very light green.


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

*Red tint?*

I seen red tint on some car, and I was just wondering if that is legal, or if it's just for show???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You can actually get Red/Blue/Yellow/Green tint from any Auto Shop.. like 
Checker Auto Parts &
AutoZone.

Not too expensive, but it doesn't have that metallic finish... and they come in different shades.

They are legal, but they have to follow your states laws reguarding the percentage.. (like in colorado the drkest is %17)


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

aah ok I got u... I dont know if them tint colors would look any good, with the exception of the red, that looked pretty tight


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Personally all tints look bad that arent black... colors are not too horrid but mirror tint and the fading metal tint are nasty. Just my opinion. _James


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

did any of you even bother to click the link and look at the skyline? the green tints the autozones ect, sale won't give the color i'm looking for. and dry boy i'm talking about the factory tint luxuary cars come with. by no means would they look ghetto or nasty. I guess i'm going to have to just stick with plain old 35 tint since this is probally something only reserved for luxary cars. but i might have to check out what hawaiian se-r was talking about since that might be what i'm lookin for.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could just walk into a lexus dealer and ask them what kind of tint it is. Or ask them to put it on your car. They do have it in their service dept. in case someone gets into anaccident and needs a new window or something.

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but if i'm not mistaken factory tint is actually sprayed on like bedliner to a avoid the problems of regular film window tint. plus they would probally want mad paper to take the windows out my car, and spray it in. I'll just settle with plain old 35 percent


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

my friends g35 has the green tint. maybe its not tint at all, maybe its just some layer of UV protectant or something.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know the green tint your talking about... I dont think its spray on nor do I think it looks nice... at all. I did open your link to the skyline. I was not impressed one bit. I still think that you should go with the black even if a Lexus dealer did it for free.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well moisture impaired young male, thats your opinion. but since it isn't looking like a worthwhile venture, i'm going to get 35 percent


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Most of the cars with the "green tint" may have a slight hint of green but to be able to see it depends on what type of lighting your under.

Such as a correct angle in the sun.
If your under some sort of Flourescent light that naturaly gives objects a green hue, especialy in photographs.
That picture of the skyline was taken in a studio. The tungsten lights that are used in studio lights are a very bright white. Plus a softbox used on them to difuse and soften the light. Looking at the photograph they probably used 2 lights on the front and a single backlight on the background, which would reflect off the background and in through the windows, and maybe even another light set in the interior to light up the cabin. That many bright sources of light would definatly make the green stand out. 
If you see pictures of skylines out under the sun that have the factory tint it looks black.
Just remember it depends on the lighting. 

That above is not a bunch of BS by the way, I'm a freelance photographer, and I used to work as a studio assistant.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i believe that most of the lexus cars that have this " tint" is called mirror tint where it is reflective from the outside.


----------

